# best. auxilary. xterm. ever.

## Gherald

The name is yeahconsole.  Doesn't sound like much, eh? Trust me on this one.

Download: http://freshmeat.net/projects/yeahconsole/ (or read the info there, if you're still skeptical)

Extract the tarball somewhere, e.g /usr/local/src/yeahconsole-x.x.x/

cd there, and install:

```
./autogen.sh

./configure

make && make install
```

It uses ~/.Xdefaults for configuration.  I recommend trying:

```
yeahconsole*aniDelay:0

yeahconsole*savelines: 10000

yeahconsole*background:black

yeahconsole*foreground:green

yeahconsole*loginShell:True

yeahconsole*toggleKey: ControlAlt+y

yeahconsole*keySmaller: ControlAlt+k

yeahconsole*keyBigger: ControlAlt+j
```

Time to test this baby out... run yeahconsole. Nothing happens.  So open your web browser or some other X app that hogs screen real estate. Now press CTRL+ALT+Y.  Do it again.  Pretty damn cool, huh?  Play around with it, and maybe CTRL+ALT+J/K to adjust the size a bit.

Assuming you like, by all means add "yeahconsole &" to the top of your ~/.xinitrc somewhere.  Now you will always have immediate access to a full-blown xterm!  Very slick for e.g. following along web-based documentation.

One last idea... instead of starting yeahconsole directly, put the following script somewhere and start it from your .xinitrc:

```
#!/bin/bash

while true; do yeahconsole; done
```

Now it respawns  :Wink: 

(in the event that you accidentally exit, or something)Last edited by Gherald on Tue Mar 08, 2005 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grzewho

there`s a similiar app called tilda and it`s already in portage. thx for the info tho

----------

## Gherald

tilda just didn't cut it for me.  It won't appear on all my workspaces (in fluxbox), nor stay on top of other windows! (despite having checkboxes for those features)

And as if that weren't enough, it likes to segfault on my machines.  Form your own opinion about the dev's maturity...

In contrast, yeahconsole seems to Just Work.  And have a look at the dependencies...

```
mu gherald # ldd `which tilda`

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb7d8a000)

        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb7d20000)

        libatk-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0xb7d04000)

        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0xb7cf2000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7cd1000)

        libpangoxft-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0 (0xb7cca000)

        libpangox-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0 (0xb7cbe000)

        libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0xb7c84000)

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0xb7c56000)

        libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0xb7c53000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7c4f000)

        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0xb7bdf000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7b8d000)

        libvte.so.4 => /usr/lib/libvte.so.4 (0xb7ae3000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb79f8000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7948000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0xb7945000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb793e000)

        libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1 (0xb793a000)

        libXft.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXft.so.2 (0xb792b000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xb78b6000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xb788f000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0xb788b000)

        libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1 (0xb7883000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xb787b000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb786f000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fed000)

        libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0xb7848000)

        libncurses.so.5 => /lib/libncurses.so.5 (0xb7804000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb77fc000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb77e7000)

        libexpat.so.0 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 (0xb77c7000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb77b6000)

        libgpm.so.1 => /lib/libgpm.so.1 (0xb77b1000)

mu gherald # ldd `which yeahconsole`

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7f1b000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7e30000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7e2c000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fed000)

mu gherald #
```

Yow!

----------

## stahlsau

hey,

that's a pretty cool program  :Wink: 

notice you can also specify the font + fontsize you want to use.

----------

## Gherald

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> hey,
> 
> that's a pretty cool program 
> 
> notice you can also specify the font + fontsize you want to use.

 

Yup, it's a full-blown xterm in that regard.  Has all the same config options.

----------

## pjp

Nice.  I've been looking for something like this.  Simple enough ebuild, though I've done no reading up on dependencies/IUSE settings.

/usr/local/portage/x11-terms/yeahconsole/yeahconsole-0.3.1.ebuild

Use this ebuild.

EDIT:  Removed my ebuild code, added link to improved version.

----------

## pjp

Hmmm... .Xdefaults doesn't seem to be making a difference.  I've made usre yeahconsole was restarted.  Other .Xdefault settings are working:

```
# more .Xdefaults 

-color

XTerm*loginShell: true

*ttyModes: erase ^H

#####

#

# Mouse cursor stuff

#

#########

Xcursor.theme: redglass

Xcursor.size: 24

#####

#

# yeahconsole

#

#########

yeahconsole*aniDelay:0

yeahconsole*savelines: 10000

yeahconsole*background:black

yeahconsole*foreground:green

yeahconsole*loginShell:True

yeahconsole*toggleKey: ControlAlt+y

yeahconsole*keySmaller: ControlAlt+k

yeahconsole*keyBigger: ControlAlt+j
```

----------

## Gherald

I tried you .Xdefaults verbatim and it does work for me

----------

## SewerBeing

both compiling it and emerging it results in this error

yeahconsole.o(.text+0xe51): In function `resize':

: undefined reference to `XUngrabPointer'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [yeahconsole] Error 1

I have tried removing all of my flags and still no luck.

----------

## Gherald

did you ./autogen-sh ?

----------

## pjp

 *freeix wrote:*   

> I tried you .Xdefaults verbatim and it does work for me

 Thanks.  I'll keep digging.

----------

## Revellion

decided to give this a go but i runned into the same issue as SewerBeing, and yes i ./autogen.sh'ed first.

so something is wierd <_<

----------

## Gherald

Here's an x86 binary, if you like

----------

## Revellion

thank you, testing it out now  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: tested it, some good stuff here  :Very Happy: , although i'am bugged by the fact that i can't build it myself :S

i will see if i can see what is causing it <_<

----------

## sobers_2002

ebuild???

----------

## pjp

 *sobers_2002 wrote:*   

> ebuild???

 Search???

(emerge -s, esearch -s)

----------

## Cagnulein

 *SewerBeing wrote:*   

> both compiling it and emerging it results in this error
> 
> yeahconsole.o(.text+0xe51): In function `resize':
> 
> : undefined reference to `XUngrabPointer'
> ...

 

same here with the ebuild  :Wink: 

any idea?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

>  *SewerBeing wrote:*   both compiling it and emerging it results in this error
> 
> yeahconsole.o(.text+0xe51): In function `resize':
> 
> : undefined reference to `XUngrabPointer'
> ...

 

Same problem, seems like a dependencies thing, any idea?

----------

## Gherald

According to ldd it only depends on X11 and glibc.

----------

## Marx

Well I just downloaded the tar.gz and compiled. It works perfectly. I recommend everyone to try it out  :Razz: 

----------

## sobers_2002

 *pjp wrote:*   

>  *sobers_2002 wrote:*   ebuild??? Search???
> 
> (emerge -s, esearch -s)

 

```
emerge -s yeahconsole                                      ~

Searching...                       g              

[ Results for search key : yeahconsole ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

same for 'yeah' what do i look for?

----------

## Gherald

 *sobers_2002 wrote:*   

>  *pjp wrote:*    *sobers_2002 wrote:*   ebuild??? Search???
> 
> (emerge -s, esearch -s) 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You are now done looking.  The 0 results means it is not in portage.

It is not known to depend on anything you don't already have installed (X11 and glibc), so an ebuild isn't going to help you much anyway.  Just compile it manually per my instructions... it's fairly simple.

----------

## DrWoland

Can you bind it to something like `, like in Quake?

----------

## Gherald

 *DrWoland wrote:*   

> Can you bind it to something like `, like in Quake?

 

Check out the README file...  the author has a sample config that binds it to the menu key (between the right ctrl and windows keys on most keyboards)

I wouldn't use ` ... unless you really like bash's "$()" syntax.

Maybe ctrl + `

----------

## DrWoland

 *freeix wrote:*   

>  *DrWoland wrote:*   Can you bind it to something like `, like in Quake? 
> 
> Check out the README file...  the author has a sample config that binds it to the menu key (between the right ctrl and windows keys on most keyboards)
> 
> I wouldn't use ` ... unless you really like bash's "$()" syntax.
> ...

 

Haha, actually good call, but I do use the $() syntax. The menu or windows keys would be a good idea though.

----------

## Cagnulein

the binary works fine, but i have a problem with the colors...

```
Warning: Color name "black" is not defined

Warning: Color name "green" is not defined

yeahconsole: Cannot allocate color green3

yeahconsole: Cannot allocate color green

yeahconsole: Cannot allocate color magenta3

yeahconsole: Cannot allocate color magenta

yeahconsole: Cannot allocate color gray90

yeahconsole: Cannot allocate color white

```

any suggestion?

----------

## ExZombie

I like it. Its way lighter than kuake  :Smile:  .

There's a rather annoying problem though. Alt+key combinations don't work as they should. In terminal, they produce all sorts of characters (accented and such), whereas in aterm, they dont. Programs fail to catch these combos as well, so yeahconsole makes irssi rather useless  :Confused:  . Anyone has any clues?

Oh, here are my .Xdefaults entries if they are of any use:

```

yeahconsole*toggleKey: Win+space

yeahconsole*background:  rgb:2D/2D/2D

yeahconsole*foreground: rgb:E6/E6/E6 

yeahconsole*font: -*-terminus-medium-*-*-*-*-*-100-100-*-*-iso8859-2

yeahconsole*loginShell:True

yeahconsole*consoleHeight: 40

yeahconsole*aniDelay:0

```

EDIT:

Ok, that was solved rather quickly  :Smile:  . I dug a little through the xterm man page, xresources section. Adding yeahconsole*metaSendsEscape: true to .Xdefaults solves the problem. No more pressing Esc all the time, yay  :Very Happy:  !!

----------

## pjp

Sorry 'bout the search post.  Even worse though, there is an ebuild in this (at the time) short thread.

----------

## Gherald

 *pjp wrote:*   

> Sorry 'bout the search post.  Even worse though, there is an ebuild in this (at the time) short thread.

 

Most comical is that _you wrote it_.  But at 13525 posts, I think we can cut you a little slack  :Wink: 

----------

## pjp

Yeah.  I was thinking portage searches pointed out when something was in portage, or an overlay.

----------

## DrWoland

Got it working and  :Shocked:  Best thing to happen to my Linux experience in a WHILE. I'm burning through xterm manuals now.

----------

## berkowski

Followed DrWoland over from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332354.html.  New toys!

Has anyone else gotten

```

zac@DropBear yeahconsole-0.3.1 $> make

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -I -c yeahconsole.c

cp: cannot stat `.deps/yeahconsole.pp': No such file or directory

/bin/sh: line 1: .deps/yeahconsole.pp: No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `.deps/yeahconsole.pp': No such file or directory

make: [yeahconsole.o] Error 1 (ignored)

gcc  -I -L -lX11 -o yeahconsole  yeahconsole.o  

cd . && autoheader

```

when they compile?  Nothing fatal, just wondering what's going on.

----------

## DrWoland

 *berkowski wrote:*   

> Followed DrWoland over from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332354.html.  New toys!
> 
> Has anyone else gotten
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I got it, but it still works so I care not.

----------

## kamagurka

I WANTS IT IN PORTAGE.

----------

## DrWoland

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> I WANTS IT IN PORTAGE.

 

Make an ebuild?  :Razz: 

----------

## kamagurka

 *DrWoland wrote:*   

>  *kamagurka wrote:*   I WANTS IT IN PORTAGE. 
> 
> Make an ebuild? :P

 

I DON'T KNOW HOW! I DEMAND SOMEONE MAKE ONE FOR ME! =D

----------

## Qool

Hi, that's a smashing console. Really like the fact that its based on xterm. Adds to the coolness factor of your desktop.

I had only one gripe with it... using a sufficiently large height (of about 40 lines or more) makes the drop-down animation crawl. Setting the aniDelay to a low value (0) doesnt help. But I managed to improve it by increasing the animation step size in the C code.  :Cool: 

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> I WANTS IT IN PORTAGE.

 

There's an ebuild above in this thread that worked perfectly for me.

----------

## kamagurka

 *Qool wrote:*   

> There's an ebuild above in this thread that worked perfectly for me.

 

Not so much for me:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

!!! ERROR: x11-terms/yeahconsole-0.3.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 488, Exitcode 1

!!! no configure script found

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## Gherald

An ebuild isn't terrilbly useful for such a simple program with no dependencies. What's so hard about:

```
./autogen.sh

./configure

make && make install
```

----------

## kamagurka

 *Gherald wrote:*   

> An ebuild isn't terrilbly useful for such a simple program with no dependencies. What's so hard about:
> 
> ```
> ./autogen.sh
> 
> ...

 

It's not so much that I find that hard, it's the fact that portage is my *package management*. I try to keep all programs managed by portage. Makes for easy uninstall and upgrade, too.

----------

## Gherald

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> It's not so much that I find that hard, it's the fact that portage is my *package management*. I try to keep all programs managed by portage. Makes for easy uninstall and upgrade, too.

 

Complex Manual Uninstallation Procedure(tm):

```
rm /usr/local/bin/yeahconsole
```

As for upgrades, you would proceed as if you were installing it for the first time.

----------

## madspida

The previous ebuild didn't work for me so I hacked it to make it work, and it did. Here goes:

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Puts an xterm window on top of your screen that behaves like the console found in many games (similar to kuake). Its visibility can be toggled by a keyboard shortcut. This is a sample skeleton ebuild file"

HOMEPAGE="http://freshmeat.net/projects/yeahconsole"

SRC_URI="http://freshmeat.net/redir/yeahconsole/54521/url_tgz/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

#RDEPEND=""

S=${WORKDIR}/${P}

src_compile() {

        $S/autogen.sh || die "autogen failed"

        econf || die "econf failed"

        emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

}
```

----------

## ExZombie

 *Qool wrote:*   

> I had only one gripe with it... using a sufficiently large height (of about 40 lines or more) makes the drop-down animation crawl. Setting the aniDelay to a low value (0) doesnt help. But I managed to improve it by increasing the animation step size in the C code. 
> 
> 

 

Mah, I cut out the animation completely. I wonder why the author didn't implement an option to do that using Xdefaults  :Confused:  . Lowering the window one pixel at a time is nonsense.

Does anyone have an idea how to make this thing unicode compatible? I've been using it for over a month now and there's no way I'm going back to using kuake, but I'd really like to use non-ASCII characters. They work nicely with xterm, but not with yeahconsole. I've tried putting "yeahconsole*locale: UTF-8" and "yeahconsole*utf8: 1" in .Xdefaults, but it doesn't seem to have any effect.

----------

## pjp

Mine suddenly stopped working.  Not sure why... probably because of something else I emerged.  After unmerging it, it failed to build with this problem:

 *SewerBeing wrote:*   

> yeahconsole.o(.text+0xe51): In function `resize':
> 
> : undefined reference to `XUngrabPointer'
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

 ./autogen-sh was the solution, which is now in the updated ebuild.

Unfortunately my .Xdefaults problem didn't go away on its own.

EDIT:  I was tired of the .Xdefaults problem.  A quick strace revealed that yeahconsole was trying to open .Xdefaults-hostname instead.  A softlink resolved it.

----------

## InfinityX

Fantastic program, but does anyone know why running torsmo at the same time would make it slide away really slowly? It slides in just fine  :Sad: 

Edit: never mind I turned off double buffering and it seems to be working. I've also got it running screen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jannis

@Gerald: yeahconsole:

```
kripton yeahconsole-0.3.1 # ./autogen.sh 

FATAL ERROR: Autoconf version 2.50 or higher is required for this script

automake: configure.in: installing `./config.guess'

automake: configure.in: installing `./config.sub'

FATAL ERROR: Autoconf version 2.50 or higher is required for this script

```

```
kripton yeahconsole-0.3.1 # make

cd . && autoconf

FATAL ERROR: Autoconf version 2.50 or higher is required for this script

make: *** [configure] Error 2

```

```
*  sys-devel/autoconf

      Latest version available: 2.59-r7

      Latest version installed: 2.59-r7

      Size of downloaded files: 903 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/autoconf.html

      Description: Used to create autoconfiguration files

      License:     GPL-2
```

Any questions so far?

At topic:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "tilda" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-terms/tilda-0.02 (masked by: package.mask)

# Aaron Walker <ka0ttic@gentoo.org> (18 Mar 2005)

# buffer overflows galore; pending removal.
```

----------

## herbkohl

invoke autoconf manually from the yeahconsole source directory

----------

## jannis

.... this was done manually

----------

## herbkohl

 *jannis wrote:*   

> .... this was done manually

 

no, you called the wrapper script.

----------

## jannis

Ok, I could run "autoconf-2.59", but it is still not compiling:

```
kripton yeahconsole-0.3.1 # make

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -I -c yeahconsole.c

/tmp/ccPjZTVb.o: In function `main':

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x2e): undefined reference to `XOpenDisplay'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x48): undefined reference to `XDisplayName'

.

.

.
```

----------

## nagash-

This was already pretty simple to do using scriptable window managers like FVWM. And you could also use any application (ie. not just xterm)

So no biggie imo, but good for all the people who use different WMs I suppose  :Smile: 

----------

## InfinityX

 *nagash- wrote:*   

> This was already pretty simple to do using scriptable window managers like FVWM. And you could also use any application (ie. not just xterm)
> 
> So no biggie imo, but good for all the people who use different WMs I suppose 

 

Any chance you could post how? I'd love to be able to use urxvt instead of xterm  :Smile: 

----------

## nightm4re

 *Gherald wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In contrast, yeahconsole seems to Just Work.  And have a look at the dependencies...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I was looking through this thread, and while YeahConsole is a pretty neat program, this is an unfair comparison.  By looking through the code, you can see that its actually launching xterm inside of this window (due to some flag @ xterm that you can do).  Therefore, if you want to compare ldds, you have to include xterm as well, as that IS loaded for this to work at all.

```

~/downloads/yeahconsole-0.3.1 $ ldd ./yeahconsole                          

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xa7ef4000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xa7dde000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xa7dda000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xa7fd5000)

~/downloads/yeahconsole-0.3.1 $ ldd `which xterm`              

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libXft.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXft.so.2 (0xa7f48000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xa7e7d000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xa7e0e000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xa7de7000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xa7ddf000)

        libXaw.so.8 => /usr/lib/libXaw.so.8 (0xa7d84000)

        libXmu.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXmu.so.6 (0xa7d6f000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xa7d60000)

        libXt.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXt.so.6 (0xa7d0f000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xa7d06000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xa7cee000)

        libutempter.so.0 => /usr/lib/libutempter.so.0 (0xa7cec000)

        libncurses.so.5 => /lib/libncurses.so.5 (0xa7cab000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xa7b95000)

        libexpat.so.0 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 (0xa7b76000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xa7b72000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xa7b62000)

        libXpm.so.4 => /usr/lib/libXpm.so.4 (0xa7b53000)

        libXp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXp.so.6 (0xa7b4b000)

        libgpm.so.1 => /lib/libgpm.so.1 (0xa7b44000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xa7f71000)

```

Not quite the same "blowaway" comparison.

----------

## machinelou

is there anyway to get rid of the animation entirely?  It causes a bit of a slowdown if mplayer or xine is playing.  Just wondering. Thanks

----------

## Parasietje

I'll try tilda-0.7 instead of the tilda-0.2 now in portage and post my experiences here.

----------

## InfinityX

 *machinelou wrote:*   

> is there anyway to get rid of the animation entirely?  It causes a bit of a slowdown if mplayer or xine is playing.  Just wondering. Thanks

 

Give this patch a try, I changed it so the window would slide in instantly if you set the anidelay option to 0, and also made it possible to have the console run a command (I used screen with a custom screenrc to start some common apps for example):

http://www.robotdeathmonkey.com/files/yeahconsole_patch

I can't seem to compile yeahconsole though, with or without the patch, so no guarantees.

----------

## Dlareh

That patch works nicely.

I have this thought of hacking it up to occupy exactly one quadrant of the screen and being able to switch instantly from quadrant to quadrant and zoom to full screen and hide it, using numerous hotkeys.

It will probably be awhile until I get around to that, though : )

----------

## morbus

I'm getting the following error when trying to compile yeahconsole (using the ebuild):

```

(snip)

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing default-1 commands

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -I -c yeahconsole.c

cp: cannot stat `.deps/yeahconsole.pp': No such file or directory

/bin/sh: .deps/yeahconsole.pp: No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `.deps/yeahconsole.pp': No such file or directory

make: [yeahconsole.o] Error 1 (ignored)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -I -L -lX11 -o yeahconsole  yeahconsole.o

cd . && autoheader

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-terms/yeahconsole-0.3.1

(snip)

```

what bugs me even more is, that the ebuild doesn't die, although there are || die lines in the ebuild. does anybody know how to fix it?

thanks,

morbus

----------

## slarti`

 *madspida wrote:*   

> The previous ebuild didn't work for me so I hacked it to make it work, and it did. Here goes:
> 
> ```
> # Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> ...

 

I know it's not bugzilla, but just a few constructive criticisms:

 Why inherit eutils if you're not using any of those functions?

 $DESCRIPTION is kinda long, and you can get rid of that simple skeleton ebuild bit at the end

 $HOMEPAGE should be http://phrat.de/yeahtools.html

 $DEPEND should contain virtual/x11 at least.

 S=${WORKDIR}/${P} is the default -- you shouldn't redefine S unless it's not ${WORKDIR}/${P} (e.g., you're using MY_P or similar)

 '$S/autogen.sh || die "autogen failed"' is odd -- the default src_unpack should put you in $S anyway, so ./autogen.sh should be fine

 Well done for using make DESTDIR=${D} install, people often slip up and use einstall.

Happy ebuilding.  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

For all the people wanting an ebuild: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2792403.html#2792403

Fixes everything slarti` pointed out and automatically applies the patch by InsanityX.

----------

## psycepa

 *morbus wrote:*   

> I'm getting the following error when trying to compile yeahconsole (using the ebuild):
> 
> ```
> 
> cp: cannot stat `.deps/yeahconsole.pp': No such file or directory
> ...

 

the way i fixed it isn't maby the prettiest one but IT JUST WORKS (TM)  :Smile: 

in the directory when you have your source unpacked

go into the subdir .deps

and copy the file yeahconsole.P into yeahconsole.pp

(yeah i know it's empty and has size of 0)

```

cp yeahconsole.P yeahconsole.pp

```

and then ./configure make and make install

```

./configure

make

make install

```

enjoy  :Smile: 

greetz

----------

## psycepa

Have anyone made yeahconsole to run screen automatically ? 

what i mean is to put yeahconsole into .xinitrc and when my xfce4 starts to have yeahconsole already running with a screen session inside, 

i have tried the xterm-like manner with 

```
yeahconsole -e screen
```

or with 

```
SHELL=screen

yeahconsole
```

and with && and with || (senseless but u can always try  :Smile:  )

and some other manners but NONE of it works

maby someone managed to do so

i'd be grateful for any advice

greetz

----------

## InfinityX

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> Have anyone made yeahconsole to run screen automatically ? 
> 
> what i mean is to put yeahconsole into .xinitrc and when my xfce4 starts to have yeahconsole already running with a screen session inside, 
> 
> i have tried the xterm-like manner with 
> ...

 

That's part of what my patch does, I would run

```
yeahconsole "screen -c .screenrc.console -d -RR console"
```

in my .xsession with .screenrc.console containing:

```
deflogin off

vbell off

termcapinfo rxvt-unicode 'hs:ts=\E]2;:fs=\007:ds=\E]2;screen\007'

screen -t tail sudo tail -f /var/log/messages /var/log/apache2/access_log

screen -t processes htop

screen -t email mutt

screen -t music ncmpc
```

----------

## psycepa

Hi

thanx for your reply

it's a huge thing that little yeahconsole plus your patch plus those tiny things  :Wink: 

now it works how it should work from the beginning

once again thanxAlot  :Smile: 

greetz

----------

## irbaboon

Hi

Two friends of me and I wrote a patch so that you can specify the size in pixels the window is moved around. This has two advantages .. first yeaconsole can pop down much faster, second a bigger stepsize reduces cpu load beaus the window isn't moved so often .. (increase aniDelay to slow it down again)

Default value is 1 (as before) use ~/.Xdefaults to specify:

```
yeahconsole*stepSize:10
```

This will move the window in 10pixel steps ...

http://irbaboon.ath.cx/stepsize-yeahconsole-0.3.1.patch.bz2

bunzip then cd /path/to/yeahconsole

patch -p0 < /path/to/patch

make clean && make && make install

*Greetz * and *Hf*

----------

## irbaboon

Some updates ...

have a look at http://irbaboon.ath.cx/dev/yeahconsole/

there you`ll find :

```

InfinityX-yeahconsole-0.3.1.patch.bz2   <-- is InfinityX patch .. 

stepsize-InfinityX-yeahconsole-0.3.1.patch.bz2   <-- a patch to the original 0.3.1 sources to apply his and my patch

stepsize-yeahconsole-0.3.1-InfinityX.patch.bz2  <-- if you have the original 0.3.1 plus IfinityX patch and u want mine too take this

stepsize-yeahconsole-0.3.1.patch.bz2 <-- my patch to original 0.3.1

yeahconsole-0.3.1-stepsize-InfinityX.tar.gz <-- full sources with both patches

yeahconsole-0.3.1.tar.gz <-- original sources

```

Now to the behaviour ... (applies for yeahconsole with both patches)

if aniDelay is 0 yeahconsole will immediatly pop down .. regardless of stepsize

if aniDelay is above 0 you can use stepsize and aniDelay to set the popdown speed -- notice high stepsize and high anidelay will produce lower cpu usage than low stepsize and low anidelay

----------

## phranzee

yeahconsole doesn't work with xorg 7.0

```
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -I -c yeahconsole.c

/tmp/ccoK4AqD.o: In function `main':

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x2f): undefined reference to `XOpenDisplay'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x49): undefined reference to `XDisplayName'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0xa6): undefined reference to `XSetErrorHandler'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0xbb): undefined reference to `XCreateFontCursor'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0xf1): undefined reference to `XNextEvent'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x130): undefined reference to `XSetInputFocus'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x16a): undefined reference to `XSetInputFocus'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x18f): undefined reference to `XKeycodeToKeysym'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x1d6): undefined reference to `XSetInputFocus'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x1fe): undefined reference to `XSync'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x21a): undefined reference to `XRaiseWindow'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x237): undefined reference to `XGetInputFocus'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x25e): undefined reference to `XSetInputFocus'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x309): undefined reference to `XResizeWindow'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x33e): undefined reference to `XResizeWindow'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x38b): undefined reference to `XSetInputFocus'

yeahconsole.c:(.text+0x3a0): undefined reference to `XSync'

...
```

----------

## psycepa

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> yeahconsole doesn't work with xorg 7.0
> 
> ```
> gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -I -c yeahconsole.c
> 
> ...

 

xorg7.0 and yeahconsole works perfectly...

i have found somewhere that if such error occur it is enouth to change -L option to gcc but dunno if it is the case...

greetz

----------

## sdfg

N/ALast edited by sdfg on Fri May 26, 2006 6:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

I have installed version 0.3.1 and generally it works

problem occurs when i want to launch screen inside it and several apps like mc irssi and ydpdict

yeahconsole launches but instead of nice CLI of mc i got a big rectangle of a 'foreground' color which I set in the .Xdefaults

when i launch yeahconsole maunally i receive an error:

```

yeahconsole: Cannot allocate color  ;Gu D$ G1 T

```

same happens if launchnig xterm

i have searched the web and the only resonable solution given was to include/exclude path to rgb file in xorg.conf

no luck

the instruction with i am launching yeahconsole with is:

```

yeahconsole "screen -c /home/przyczepa/.screenrc.console -d -D -RR -R -T uxterm"

```

or

```

yeahconsole "screen -c /home/przyczepa/.screenrc.console -d -D -RR -R -T urxvt"

```

the .screenrc.console file

```

deflogin off

defutf8 on

vbell off

termcap info urxvt 'hs:ts=\E]2;:fs=\007:ds=\E]2;screen\007'

screen -R -t -X mc mc

screen -R -t -X irssi -c irc.freenode.net

```

with this configuration yeahconsole launches and I can see CLI but 

again

instead of different colors in mc or different themes of irssi I have everything in one color which is set in .Xdefaults like this:

```

(...)

XTerm*foreground: red

(...)

```

i don't understand why configuration lines relative to xterm work if i set in config that i want urxvt in yeahconsole instead of xterm

any idea how to fix it ?

how to make yeahconsole use urxvt with several different colors depending on application and not on global user settings ?

----------

## ppurka

@psycepa: try yeahconsole-0.3.4, it has inbuilt support for urxvt, and also multiple yeahconsoles (of course you have to assign a different keybinding to each).

----------

## psycepa

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> @psycepa: try yeahconsole-0.3.4, it has inbuilt support for urxvt, and also multiple yeahconsoles (of course you have to assign a different keybinding to each).

 

thx for your advice

i have installed version from https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=83617 and now it works like a charm, even yahcosole -h shows what can be done with it  :Smile: 

and now i have pixmap as a background in my yeahconsole

tilda! go away!  :Razz: 

----------

## |cub|

just saw this thread:) 

/me uses taviso's AutoHide Console in fvwm.

Same thing and no need to install something new  :Smile: 

----------

